# Worst Ending Ever!!!!!



## Master of Blades (May 13, 2003)

What do y'all think the WORST ending ever is? I'm gonna think about this and get back to you but you guys can still answer :asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (May 13, 2003)

hummm yet another mind bending mob post lol... what on earth are you talking about... what kind of ending??????


----------



## tarabos (May 13, 2003)

the final episode of "Who's the Boss?" where Tony didn't marry Angela...


----------



## Kirk (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *the final episode of "Who's the Boss?" where Tony didn't marry Angela...
> 
> *



I'm with ya there ... the ending of M*A*S*H* where Klinger ended
up staying in Korea, and Father Mulcahey ended up deaf.

the ending of the last star trek movie, where they killed off data

and the worst ending in the world is on Blazing Saddles .. superb
movie, with the world's worst ending.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 13, 2003)

The ending of Michael Jordan's career!!!!!!!hahahahahahahahaha
 He should have stayed retired the first time! Go out on the top, not on the bottom!!! I know there's probably a lot of Jordan fans here but honestly, go out like a winner not like a loser.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 13, 2003)

How about "hats off to Roy Harper" on the Led Zeppelin III album.
Roy Harper rocks but even he hated that song. For those of you who dont know who Roy Harper is, he sang "have a cigar" on the wish you were here album by Pink Floyed.                                     




Now if your talking Karate I was never too crazy about that whole "thrusting salute" ending (Ed Parker's Kenpo)


----------



## Master of Blades (May 13, 2003)

By ending it can be anything.......Ending to a Movie, Game or anything! 

MGS2 had the worst ending ever........for games......Still thinking about a movie :shrug:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 13, 2003)

The series finale of Farscape.

Cthulhu


----------



## Master of Blades (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *The series finale of Farscape.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Still sore over that huh?


----------



## Cthulhu (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Still sore over that huh?  *



Until the people responsible for the decision perish in the most painful way imaginable, times 100, yes.

Cthulhu


----------



## Jill666 (May 14, 2003)

Don't sugarcoat it like that- share your real feelings with the group!:rofl:


----------



## don bohrer (May 14, 2003)

C'mon guys... It's planet of the apes. 
Ending Far Scape does deserve death. However I paid good cash to watch Planet of the Apes!


----------



## Master of Blades (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Until the people responsible for the decision perish in the most painful way imaginable, times 100, yes.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Well at least you know where you stand......I'm still trying to figure out the worst ending ever........


----------



## Cthulhu (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *C'mon guys... It's planet of the apes.
> Ending Far Scape does deserve death. However I paid good cash to watch Planet of the Apes!  *



If you're talking about that recent Planet of the Apes remake, then you wasted cash on that whole damn movie.  I, however, didn't mind so much, since I didn't pay to see that waste of film.

Cthulhu


----------



## redfang (May 30, 2003)

The way Soap ended. The ending of Xena.  The ending of Contact.


----------

